# Reusable Hand Warmers



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

My mom and I went to Lehman's and the Holmes County Flea Market last weekend. At the flea market was a vendor that was selling HotSnapz and I got sucked in! Haha! I have been using them for a week and they are really cool!! You just put the little tab over by an edge and then you 'snap it' and smush it up and it gets HOT! 130F! My mom got a pair of handmade fleece fingerless gloves at the Yankee Peddler Festival and she stuck one of these down in it to ease her carpal tunnel pain and it really helped.

The vendor said that hunters buy several of them, stick them in their pockets, and then snap one when their hands are cold. They last about an hour each. So you would snap one, put it in your glove (it is a little bigger round than the palm of my hand, but I do have small hands), then once the heat is gone, put it back in your pocket and pull out a fresh one, snap it and put it in your glove. Then when you get back home at night you boil them in water to reset them and then they are good to go again the next day. I find they are good to use again after about an hour or so. These would make great stocking stuffers for hunters for Christmas!

I had a kink in my shoulder earlier this week and I just snapped one and put it under my shirt onto my shoulder and it really did help. 

These are also great if you want to put them in your emergency kit in your car in case you get stranded you can keep your hands or feet warm for about an hour. 

I have used and boiled (to reset) mine about 5 times now and they are still working great! 
They do have bigger HotSnapz too if you want to use it on your neck or shoulder and stuff.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Now those are cool!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

great idea


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Checking this out! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I was a tester for that product in 1985. only mentioned it because I got the keep them and was still using them in1996 -- had about 20 of them. They had been boiled in many of dinners while traveling with reptiles --Now I think about how handy they would be to have around when dealing with chicks or hatching eggs.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmm I may have to contact the manufacturer - they look pretty nifty.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I bought some of the metal handwarmers last year. I was looking for the Jon e ones on the advice of CF, but ended up on a field trip to the Zippo factory in Bradford PA. I bought a whole bunch. We use them all winter, and the boys winter camp with the scouts. the hot snapz look pretty neat, and would probably be safer for the littler ones. Thanks for posting a review


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

My Patriot Supply...please let us know if you are able to get them...Id rather order from you.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

beaglebiz said:


> My Patriot Supply...please let us know if you are able to get them...Id rather order from you.


I second this.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll do my best, I'll put that on my list of things to do the beginning of this coming week. Thanks for the support!


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes, mypatriotsupply I have seen these they are good get us some cheap!!!


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I went ahead and did some work towards this end today and I would say its a very high probability of My Patriot Supply being able to carry these products in the very near future. I will post as soon as I have some in stock.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

mypatriotsupply said:


> I went ahead and did some work towards this end today and I would say its a very high probability of My Patriot Supply being able to carry these products in the very near future. I will post as soon as I have some in stock.


"Like"


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd love to have something reusable! We keep those "hot hands" packets for working outside in winter, during our rare snow storms, etc. But once they cool down (8 hours, usually) they're done. Thanks for the tip, and I'll be checking back to see if My Patriot Supply can stock them!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

beaglebiz said:


> I bought some of the metal handwarmers last year. I was looking for the Jon e ones on the advice of CF, but ended up on a field trip to the Zippo factory in Bradford PA. I bought a whole bunch. We use them all winter, and the boys winter camp with the scouts. the hot snapz look pretty neat, and would probably be safer for the littler ones. Thanks for posting a review


I do think I would still prefer the Jon-e style handwarmers simply because you can keep a Jon-e going indefinitely by just adding more fuel.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm wondering just how long the life is on these, but it sounds good. I used to have a small hand warmer when I was in the Army, it was a metal clamshell case with a solid fuel stick you would light. It lasted a couple hours, and did it's job well. Been looking for them again, now that I'm out in the woods full time nowadays.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I used to sell those hand warmers in 1989 when I was a manager in a scientific store (Think Discovery Store, but not as cool!) called World of Science. They worked really well and we reused ours for ages... I wonder what ever happened to the ones that we had?


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

We bought some about 2 months ago. We have used them off & and on, not daily, & lastnight the big one "sprung a leak". Made quite a mess. I liked them, & am disappointed that it didn't last longer. We got the biggest one, plus some of the smaller ones in a package deal. They were not cheap, which doesn't help my mood any! I'm glad others have had better luck with them.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

FYI: On black friday last year Younkers had Ruff Hewn brand hand warmers just like the hot snapz, but bigger and rectangular for $1.99 per pair. They made great stocking stuffers here and I'll be buying more this year so everyone will have a couple pairs since you have to boil them before you can reuse a second time.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Pam, this is the second time you have turned me on to a great product - thank you! I'll have to send you a couple for free when I get the case I just ordered.

I spoke to the owner of this company this morning and he is a great guy who takes a lot of pride in his product - that speaks to me because I'm the same way with my own products.

I will post the update when I have them listed on the site for sale but it should be within a couple days. 

(In case you weren't aware, Pam is also responsible for us carrying the ever popular Victorio Food Strainer)

I love finding products like this that are both useful and somewhat unheard of. I like being a part of having some of the "best kept secrets" in the marketplace, makes me happy inside


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

MPS is now carrying HotSnapz!! Go check them out!


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I do think I would still prefer the Jon-e style handwarmers simply because you can keep a Jon-e going indefinitely by just adding more fuel.


Just got some this year and will try them out in a few monthss while up in the trees. Hoping they work well.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Joe Prepper said:


> Just got some this year and will try them out in a few monthss while up in the trees. Hoping they work well.


They've been working for hunters for over 50 years.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> They've been working for hunters for over 50 years.


I got the zippo ones, and they seem very similar. they worked out well. I got some jon e stuff on ebay, and i think they are missing something. I should mail them to you CF for your parts bucket.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

beaglebiz said:


> I got the zippo ones, and they seem very similar. they worked out well. I got some jon e stuff on ebay, and i think they are missing something. I should mail them to you CF for your parts bucket.


There isn't much to miss, there are only four parts:
1. The stainless body shell
2. The stainless top cap
3. The cotton-like stuffing
4. The small catalyst piece that you light.


----------

